# West Coast Haunters Convention June 1-3, 2012



## Shier Terror (Jul 17, 2009)

Greetings Haunters!

WCHC is back and bigger than ever! This year's even will be held at the Doubletree Inn in downtown Portland, Oregon. The dates are June 1-3.

This year, WCHC is proud to offer a section on the floor exclusively for home haunters! Come on in and share your work with others. Mingle with fellow home haunters and pro haunters from all over the NorthWest, including Scream at the Beach, The Nightmare Factory, and Davis Graveyard.

We will also have an area reserved for make-n-take seminars. So if you are interested in conducting a seminar on how to make some of your fantastic props, we have an App for that (and by "app" I mean "appropriate place").

Check out their Website for more details and message me if you are interested in a table.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

*Visit Shellhawk at WCHC*

Stop by and say hi to Shellhawk aka Mistess of Mayhem at the Hauntcast Booth #1 at the West Coast Haunt Con.


----------

